# Heated afghan



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Loved this heated afghan one of my kids gave me. Perfect for cold mornings or evenings so I don't have to heat the entire house.

The adjustable switch has been blinking today. It does that if I've unpluged it from blanket but not the wall. I thought I'd bumped it getting up and down. I've reset it by unplugging it then plugging it back in and it would be fine for a while.

I just noticed the cord almost snapped off right where it goes into the adjustable switch. It was just hanging on by a wire.

Would that have shocked me if I had touched the wires accidently?

Its about 7 yrs old and so cozy I'd buy another but not if this could happen again and shock me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture of the wire would help---also--does it have a transformer?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

does it have a plug in transformer or does it work with batteries?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

It plugs into the wall just like a big electric blanket or a heating pad.

(I didn't know what a transformer was)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You cell phone uses a transformer---does the plug have a box or something that will change the 110 volt wall current into ,safer, 12Volt ? If the unit runs off of 110 volt (I doubt it) then the broken cord would be very dangerous--

If the current is changed (transformed)into low voltage--then the broken cord will not be likely to zap you---

The control box should be able to be opened--so the wires can be reattached properly--


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

That heated throw is just a smaller version of an electric blanket. 120 volts, no transformer, no batteries. Yes, those exposed wires could shock you.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep. I have the exact same cord on our electric blanket. Can probably buy it on its own. That one looks to be completely toast and I would throw it out. 

In fact I think I have 2 of those cords with the control on it around here. If you were close I'd tell you to come take them off my hands!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll contact Co. for replacement cord. Thanks for the idea!

Marqed, very kind offer if we lived closer.

Must be design flaw since I don't use it much and am careful with it.


----------

